# guppy sick?



## allaboutfish (May 18, 2011)

my guppy looks to have red on the gill. it looked to be struggling against the filter current in the corner but zipped down when i put my hand in the water. should i be worried? i just go him today.


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish (Mar 28, 2011)

where is the red? do you have a picture?


----------



## allaboutfish (May 18, 2011)

there is no way to get a pic but its in between the gill and fin.


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish (Mar 28, 2011)

is he a baby guppy by chance? and is the tank cycled? usually guppies take about 24-36 ours to get used to a new tank, im not sure about the red on the gill, but 3 of my guppy fry have red in the same spot, only because they are 2 months old and they are still changing color, they are going to be "blondies."


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish (Mar 28, 2011)

Kinda hard to tell, but here is a picture of one of my 7 week old guppies. He is going to be a red blondie male. If you look close you can see a red spot behind his fin on his gill. He is only about 1 inch long.


----------



## allaboutfish (May 18, 2011)

mine is white and black with a yellow dotted tail ill get a pic.


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish (Mar 28, 2011)

Did a little bit of research and I found 3 things it possibly could be. These are all parasitic diseases that are caused by poor water quality.

1) Guppy Disease - 

There is actually a disease caused by a protozoan that is more commonly seen in guppies than in any other fish. This is a tiny parasite that attacks the skin and may even reach as far as the muscles or bloodstream. They may get large enough to resemble ich and the scales may protrude, swimming is difficult and the skin usually falls off as well. If this is not taken care of quickly it can spread throughout the tank and be very difficult to control. Some treatments that should work are Malachite Green, Copper (try Aquarisol), and Formalin (use this with caution). Clout is a good name-brand remedy which should also take care of it. This disease should not occur in a clean, warm, guppy tank

2) Gill Flukes "Gill Worms" -

There are 3 types of these parasites and their effect is sometimes called "Gill Disease". The symptoms are reddened/inflamed/bleeding/slimy gills, growths, and heavy breathing near the water surface. There are actually 3 types and they eventually destroy the gills. One type, Diplozoa, is large enough to be seen (1.5 cm) and appears to be a gray/brown worm in the gills. The gills will bleed and the fish will have trouble breathing.

3) Body Flukes -

These seem to be common in guppy tanks. Gyrodactylus, a sucking worm, is a live bearer on its own. It attacks the skin and can only be seen under a microscope. Usually the first symptom a guppy shows is scratching on ornaments or the bottom in an effort to rid itself of the parasite. Imagine yourself with leeches all over! Fry normally display closed tails, or "pin tail" as they grossly affect the fins. The tail may completely fall off. Heavy infestations cause a grayish look to the skin, sometimes even inflammation and redness. Usually fry are dead before they succumb to this symptom. Action must be immediate with young guppies.


----------



## allaboutfish (May 18, 2011)

he's perfectly fine. he's eating and playing with the other guppy. they LOVE eachother. he doesnt go up there anymore. i think he was just getting used to the tank and is a young guppy, but thanks for all the help!!


----------



## ReStart (Jan 3, 2011)

Yeah, I have a pair of Clown Loaches that never swam with the school, never came out, would zip away with any movement, etc. Now they swim with Rainbows, come to the top for food and swim to me when I walk over. (Yes, I know, they are just expecting food) I feed them bloodworms and I think they'd get in my lap to get them!

So, sometimes a fish just needs time to settle in, get used to tankmates and the water parms.


----------



## allaboutfish (May 18, 2011)

is a 50 watt heater good for 5 gallons? i need a new heater for my 5 gallon betta tank bc i cant control the temp and my fish has velvet so is 50 watts good?


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish (Mar 28, 2011)

I believe I have a 50 watt in my 15 gallon guppy tank, and it works perfectly fine.


----------

